# Home For A White Piegon



## juniebug (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello, my name is Russ and I am looking for someone who has a coop and is willing to take my white piegon so he can be with other birds. I found this guy late last summer laying in a parking lot. He had a brusied chest, and an injured leg. I brought him home and I thought he would probably die, but he didn't. I have kept him all winter in an inclosed porch off my bedroom. I put a tarp on floor and he was able to fly around. I kept him in a large dog cage at night. I had a space heater to keep him warm. He is fully recovered and is in excellent health. He needs to be with other birds, but I can't release him for obvious reasons. I really like this guy, and I want him to be safe and happy. If someone can help me, I am willing to travel to bring him to you. I will also bring food for him. I live in Springfield, Ohio. My e-mail address is [email protected]. Thanks......Russ (Juniebug)


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Question*

Would you be willing to ship him if an interested party it is not in your immediate area?


----------



## juniebug (Oct 26, 2004)

*Ship Piegon*

Yes, I am willing to ship him.


----------



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

*I'm in Ohio*

I can give him a home. I have a loft full of pigeons.Matter of fact it is getting so full, we have started construction on another one.  

I live in Ashtabula county (Northeast Ohio, by PA line) 
E-mail me: [email protected]  

Erna


----------



## cobyncory (Apr 4, 2005)

have you found a home for him yet?


----------



## juniebug (Oct 26, 2004)

Thank you for for your wonderful reply. My wife Mary, and I love annimals just as you do. In addition to "Buddy," we have two dogs and two cats. All of our annimals have been rescued in one way or another. I know Buddy would be happy and safe with you folks, but I am taking him to a lady who lives about four hours from me.

Thank you again for your very kind offer to give Buddy a home.

Russ
(Juniebug)


----------

